# adria vision 707i 2006



## horsebags (Nov 2, 2011)

hi, does anybody know where i can get my vision serviced, also i need some trim on the body sorting, i live near york, thanks


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

Lowdhams in Huddersfield (& Notts) are now Adria agents if you want a franchised dealer.

Or Timberland??


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

If you want the 'engine' side servicing try a Renault Trucks dealership.

Not all Renault Car Dealerships have big enough ramps to accommodate your Vision.

Can help with the trim bits... what needs doing?

w


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We bought our Adria from Ropers at Catterick Bridge. Although they don't do many MHs we have always found them very good at the habitation etc. stuff. You might like to give them a ring to see if they can help.

Sue


----------

